# Ordering gifts from abroad for folks in Dubai (chocolates)



## Dubaivisitor (Jul 21, 2008)

I am trying to figure out how best to get chocolates delivered to a friend of mine living in Dubai. Does anyone have any helpful suggestions? Are there any websites that are helpful or local places I can call that will deliver gift baskets? 

Thanks.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

These guys are overpriced, but I've used them before: flowersdubai.com - online flowershop for sending flowers to uae - FREE SHIPPING !!!


----------

